# Gun Shows in General........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been to several and it used to make me excited to see one coming. But I have never found any use for a Gun Show. 

I love quality firearms, and just walking around looking at them isn't something that I find interesting. But I do like to find a deal, and never seen anything at a Gun Show that even resembled one. 

There are several on here that seem to get all gitty about an upcoming Guns Show, and I don't see the need.......


I haven't been to one in several years. Am I missing something?????




.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope they pretty much suck, at least most of them do. The Southern Gun and Knife show ones are a joke and I rather burn my money and get kicked in the nuts than waste a half day going there and dealing with over retail guns and and people who think they are "Zombie" killers. Alabama puts on decent shows, the one in Andalusia is small but mostly individuals like they used to be. I love how people say I save $3 on this or that but it cost you $5 or $10 to get in. And people get all excited about them then post on here how much it sucked and guns are overpriced and how Jays took up 40% of the space with his overpriced crap. I have nothing for the ones around here and could care less if I ever go to a local one again. JMHO


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Never really bought anything at a gun show but it does give me an chance to seen and feel different guns I might be interested in. Sure beats looking at pictures and wondering how it really feels. Then if I'm interested I start shopping and it might take a bit but I usually find what I'm looking for at the price I want to pay.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to go to the gun shows to find parts or tools for guns that I was fixing up for friends. It seems that this segment of the gun shows has gone the way of the Dodo bird. I'm guessing that the internet has pretty much eliminated it. The down side of this is not being able to inspect used components, but I have to admit that I have not really had any problems finding what used to be considered "rare" components.

Smitty


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

+1 Split Pieces and parts or a specialty item maybe...but these shows here are all the same, almost the same vendors, terrible. How about an outdoors show? Used to have them like a home show at the Alamo Dome in San Antonio, everything hunting, camping, fishing, took up the entire place. Guns knives, stands, climbers, cams, all that and more...it actually allowed you to see touch and feel what you were interested in buying.

Instead of the individuals that were selling guns having to walk around, they had an area, $5 for a chair and the interested people would come to you. Shows here you can go to 1 a year and not miss a thing.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I pretty much quit going. When I do go, it's mostly hoping to find somebody walking around with something I want.One day though I'm going to make it to Tulsa.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

IHMO gun shows used to be great places to go.. spare 1911 parts, leather holsters, decent gun deals.. Now its basically just a larger Version of Jay's Gun Shop, and a Whole table full of Chinese made knives. 
Every now and then you run across a decent deal from someone walking around but thats about it.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Gun shows were good before the age of the internet. Now, I do better buying and selling items on forums like this - or gunbroker.com I will go to the gunshows occassionally, and have set up a table a couple of times in Milton. I have found good deals from private individuals at the shows - and have either freed up a bit of cash for other projects or made some nice trades when I had a table. However, overall - I do better on the internet and having things shipped in for transfer.

The only thing that I have really enjoyed the last year or so -- is getting to meet some of the PFF members at the gunshows. Having an excuse to escape the "honey-do" list for $6 or $7 is worth it for me to go in hopes that I stumble upon something interesting. If they ever start charging for parking or raise the entrance fees to $10, I'll stop going all together.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Scuba, you are right, get out of the house and maybe see some friends!! Good point!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Nope they pretty much suck, at least most of them do. The Southern Gun and Knife show ones are a joke and I rather burn my money and get kicked in the nuts than waste a half day going there and dealing with over retail guns and and people who think they are "Zombie" killers. Alabama puts on decent shows, the one in Andalusia is small but mostly individuals like they used to be. I love how people say I save $3 on this or that but it cost you $5 or $10 to get in. And people get all excited about them then post on here how much it sucked and guns are overpriced and how Jays took up 40% of the space with his overpriced crap. I have nothing for the ones around here and could care less if I ever go to a local one again. JMHO


 
*We Agree. *



.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with shows around here are nothing like the ones in DFW area or Ok City them are some real gun/outdoor shows! I have been to some bigger shows in West Palm, Miami but the are big version of the FWB or Pcola shows with 5 or 6 Jays! Wish we had a good gun show promoter around here!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Gunshows and Me*

I used to go to most of the shows within 100 miles or so. Not anymore. Fir various reasons I basically stick to the P'cola show and the Robertsdale show.

I use a gunshow to get a first hand look and feel of a weapon that I could possibly want. IMO,there are no great deals and a very limited amount of good deals. Being at the right place at the right time is the key. Still wish I'd have bought that S&W 610 at a show a couple of years ago. 

There are some very knowledgeable people at some of the shows and I am always willing to learn from them. I have gained tons of knowledge from the "Glock Guy" and his wife. I usually pick up some cleaning supplies while there. Sometimes a gun case or a magazine(never a clip).

I absolutely love talking guns so this is another plus for the shows. I usually weed out the guys that want to talk Low-Points or Kel-Tec's. Jennings,Davis,and Lorcin are BLAH !! Most of the older military stuff that is a pile of rust and the dealer wants 4X what it is really worth I'll pass on. This is not to include Garands and M1A's. You can quite easily pay 6-7C$'s for a 3C$ SKS or some POS AK that sadly has been tacti-cool'ized. (UGH!)

All in all we gotta remember that a gunshow is not a fleamarket or a yard sale. These are guys trying to make a livin'. Except Jay,he's out to stick it to whomever crosses his path. For me a gunshow is a place to gain knowledge. It's great that some of you don't like gunshows. Your the ones that already know all there is to know anyway. It would be an extreme waist of time(and of course the tremendous fee involved)to show up. Thanks for this. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I miss the big gun shows up in KY. The National Gun Day Show had over 3,000 tables. In recent years though it did seem the show got slightly smaller but the crowds got huge. It did suck paying $10 to get in and $7 to park. Out almost $20 before you walk in hurts a bit. However, a show that big, its almost worth it just for the entertainment. 

Then there was the Knob Creek Machine Gun Shoot and Show. This is probably the best show in the country IMO as its mostly military surplus and assault rifles. Ive found some seriously good deals at this show. About four or five years ago a vendor was selling M44s for just $40! People were walking out with crates of them. Only down side is the parking, toting out just a case of ammo can be a pain as it is such a far walk. Also, if the river is up, make sure you aint afraid of a bit of mud.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

most are correct the gun shows suck here, 

but if you don't go you might miss that deal coming through the door or that part you cant find on the internet, i have had some very bad days and some very good days at the local shows.

i have seen some killer deals some on here have picked up from just going and asking what you want for that.

i have walked in with 2 and left with 3 and more money in my pocket then i went in with.

so it is a hit/miss type thing. i have seen some $500 guns that went for 100 bucks. i have bought one of the $500 ones for $150
i have learned to ask everyone walking WHAT YA GOT AND HOW MUCH even if im not interested in the gun there toting, because they might just be there wanting to unload it,

at one show i traded even a MPA 45 for a colt trooper MKIII i have found 44 spl ammo for 5 bucks a box of 50, found that HTF mag, and some DPMS 308 mags for $20, bought a belt from the holster guy for my daily carry i found a lot on line but i knew what his was like so i waited the 3 months to get up with him. 

some deals are there some crooks are too.

there are only 3-4 dealers i buy from the rest seem to want to sell stuff way above what it should go for .

love finding $5-10 holsters and selling them on flea bay for $50-75
sorta like the flea market don't know what you'll find until you go.

and you do get to meet up with a few you don't see but at the gun shows, 

*or i guess you could just get together up at Hardies or what-A-burger, like i see a-lot of elderly do on the weekends.* *

when i stop in to get a quick bite on the way to doing something a little more exciting*:whistling:

guess it is a little bit better then setting around and watching grass grow


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Agree Chevelle427! I am kinda sad that I am gonna be in a stand, instead of at the shows this weekend thinking of deals I might have missed, but I cant miss the opening weekend of AL rifle gotta put some meat in the freezer! Maybe I will make the Dec shows FWB/Dothan!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Sucked as always, and the guy in the back that sells the ammo in the sealed bags, i bought a bag of jhp last year and that is the only ammo i have ever jammed/fte in my Glock.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting Read. 

I have not once in my life ever gotten up on a Saturday and thought my only options were: 
Go to drink Coffee with my Senior Friends
Gun Show
Watch the Grass Grow. 
And to be honest I don't think I know anyone that would feel those were their options for any day. 

If that would be anyone's only options I would think they don't get out much or not at all. 

The Gun Shows I have attended left me with almost no interest in returning to another one. 

Interesting Read though. 

Anyone that has posted a reply, involved with promoting or the operations of any Gun Shows? 


.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

not me 
don't work them ,not with them, dont have a $75 table, but i did stay at a holiday inn once

there are a few here that do work them i see them all the time working or walking.

i just go to have something to do
then to do nothing, 

about 95% of my time is free time , ill walk the show a dozen times dragging a gun around to sell/trade or one i bought and almost every time ill still find something i missed on the 3rd or 4th pass and buy it.

and i use to know someone that all they did was watch grass grow (20 hr a day on the porch smoking and watching ) or the high point of life for my grandmother was to meet up at hardes on Saturday, when i was younger i didn't understand why now i think it was to see just who made it another week.

seems i have been surrounded by people that just wanted to do nothing :thumbdown:. i cant do it not even when sick :no:.
the day i stop will be the beginning of a quick end for me.

hell i even go fish places i know i wont catch anything but im not setting here :no:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So is it this weekend Chevelle or next?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> So is it this weekend Chevelle or next?


SORRY GOT SIDETRACKED 

i think it is this weekend if i find out it is not ill let you know gone to the site now


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/?q=6655 Mobile Hwy, Pensacola FL 325261264

http://floridagunshows.com/

Pensacola, FL	November - 19 - 20, 2011


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't been to a gun show in years. Most of them I have gone to were full of overpriced junk. The only time I bought anything at one was in Memphis years ago where I got a good deal on an automatic Boker knife.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

The last POS AK I got at a show a couple of years ago had a krapko M4 stock on it and the upper forearm wood was drilled out to make it look ventillated and to boot it was all spray painted black. Tactikool POS to de max was first impression from 20ft. Asked if I could check it out and one eyebrow started twitching, hmm bayo lug, slant brake, threaded, Chinese. Whats this on bottom of receiver in front of magwell...Imported by SILE NY in neat stamped letters, no markings on side of receiver and trunionwith ser# 000020. I had a pistol trying to sell/trade HK P2000 that were on the tables for about 750 but I didnt have but 5 in it, he said he had to get 500 for the AK. He wanted the pistol and gave me 200 to boot and his ugly preban Sile import #20 Norinco. For you who know preban AKs this was the only Sile I have ever seen marked on bottom of receiver, most are stamped very crudely on the side. Knowing I had a mint correct color preban stockset at home this was going to be one of the coolest deals Ive made at a show. Didnt make a whole lot of money on the deal but got a very rare AK to play with awhile till my friend talked me out of it. But got a custom Bulgarian 762 and 300 on trade. Had a couple of preban full stock guns at the time and the other one is really as rare as the Sile but its not quite as desireable as ser#20 I dont suppose.

Heres what I got on the Sile trade. SLR95 totally reworked.
M96 another good deal...


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I go to most of the local ones around here (Mobile). Once in a blue moon I get a table... mostly at the Shriner's show. "Deals" are very hard to come by. Especially on used guns...most are priced over what you could go buy a new one for.

These days the only bargains or even fair trades you're likely to make are either outside or on the floor. In fact back in the "old days" that still was pretty much the case. The difference was there were many more average joes that had a table or two trying to thin out the collection etc. Those guys were easier to deal with.

Table rents have gone through the roof as the size of shows has gotten smaller. the promoter is trying to make the same money off less vendors which also makes it a bit harder for the guys to make deals. 

I don't care where your store is located you're not paying 5-6 bucks a square foot rent. Add the labor to pack all the stuff up, move it, display it, pack it all up again, take it back to the shop, unload it and then display it again....

One of my best friends is a FFL dealer and sets up at almost every show around here. He usually gets 5-6 tables and has to have 1-2 other guys helping him out. He sells all his new guns at 10% over cost..... he makes next to nothing selling guns. He makes his money selling accessories and promoting his re-finishing business. His out of pocket costs for the typical gunshow is over 500.00 per show. At a 10% markup he'd have to sell 5K worth of guns to just break even.

Can anyone see where I'm going here? LOL

So not all the dealers at shows are out to rape you. Most of them are, so are most of the individuals that have tables.

We get the same thing on the forum here... how many used firearms have you seen listed right here that are priced way out of line with what they're actually worth?

What causes a lot of that is guys that don't know any better going to a show...seeing the ridiculous prices on some of the tables and saying to themselves "hey I've got one of those, I'll sell it at that price" thinking whatever they have will actually bring that kind of money on the open market.

I think shows are dying a slow agonizing death. And you guys are correct, the internet is one reason, and I for one am happy that we have the resources to be able to find out in real time what the market really is for different products we may be interested in buying.

I've pulled out my phone at a show several times in the past couple of years and checked a price and or reviews on something that had caught my eye... ended up walking away every time.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> I've pulled out my phone at a show several times in the past couple of years and checked a price and or reviews on something that had caught my eye... ended up walking away every time.



done that many times thinking i just found a killer deal and after checking what the item had sold for on line it turned out to be not such a good deal at all

so my phone has saved me lots of money too:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, never go to a show without the Smart phone... About 30 seconds on Gunbroker.com -- and I knew the Iver Johnson Pony was a steal...


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Splitline...or others....do you have the website for the promoter of the Andalusia show?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Doubt they have a website. It's a little mom and pop deal. I see the signs out on the side of the road a week or so in advance.


----------

